
Tribute to the Legend, Happy Birthday Kobe MambaForever - MotwaniSuhas
http://theblackmamba.life
======
dagardivyanshu
Missing Black Mamba every single day. This is just a small attempt to share
our love with all the Kobe fans out there.

------
iamashwinks
As a Kobe fan, it's always inspirational to look back at his memories. This
website is really a small attempt to remember him again on his birthday. +
It's "24/8"/2000 Happy Birthday Kobe!

------
gigatexal
RIP to a legend. Miss him. I was sick for a week when he died. I was so sad.

